# reputation



## blondlebanese (Sep 13, 2014)

this website mentioned reputation points.  what are reputation points?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_reputation


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Enjoy the rep!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2014)

I just gave you a rep bump just for the beaver comment. Tasty little critters they are :hubba:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Earn the rep


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 14, 2014)

ok got it.  that was a lot of information you sent me hackerman.  I think I felt my brain swell up a little.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't hurt yourself


----------

